# A-Z Occupation Game



## flicker (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's another cool game!  Just think of an occupation beginning with the following letter of the alphabet!


*A*nesthetist for Trolls


----------



## Ireth (Oct 23, 2013)

Banshee voice coach


----------



## Scribble (Oct 23, 2013)

Centaur groom/manicurist/hairstylist


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 23, 2013)

Dragon podiatrist


----------



## Scribble (Oct 23, 2013)

Ent arboriculturist


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 23, 2013)

Farmer of shriekers. (what?)


----------



## flicker (Oct 23, 2013)

Ghost therapist


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Oct 23, 2013)

Harpy ranger


----------



## Lawfire (Oct 24, 2013)

Innkeeper in Hell


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 24, 2013)

Jester to the Gods!


----------



## Ireth (Oct 24, 2013)

Kelpie groomer (gotta keep those weeds in their manes lookin' good, ya know.)


----------



## Addison (Oct 25, 2013)

Leviathan breeder.


----------



## flicker (Oct 25, 2013)

Mammoth reanimator


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 25, 2013)

Necromantic relations facilitator


----------



## Ireth (Oct 25, 2013)

Orc dental hygienist


----------



## Addison (Oct 25, 2013)

Pixie Catcher/Pixie Dust Collector


----------



## flicker (Oct 26, 2013)

Quidditch captain


----------



## Addison (Oct 27, 2013)

Rune translator


----------



## Ireth (Oct 27, 2013)

Siren voice coach


----------



## flicker (Oct 27, 2013)

Transvestite Troll


----------



## Addison (Nov 13, 2013)

Unicorn Horn and Hoof polisher


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Vampire Nutritionist


----------



## Ireth (Nov 13, 2013)

Werewolf groomer


----------



## Scribble (Nov 13, 2013)

Xorn Manicurist


----------



## Addison (Nov 13, 2013)

Zombie sewer


----------



## Ireth (Nov 13, 2013)

Acromantula venom collector


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Batwing Farmer


----------



## Scribble (Nov 13, 2013)

Chupacabra Wrangler


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Doppelganger negotiator


----------



## Addison (Nov 13, 2013)

Elf shoe curler.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 13, 2013)

Frost Dragon De-Icer


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Gorgon Mirror Cleaner


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2013)

Hastur's Name Reference Remover


----------



## Addison (Nov 14, 2013)

Imp snatcher.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2013)

Jabberwocky Through-and-through Snicker-snacker.


----------



## Addison (Nov 14, 2013)

Kitsune tail brusher


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Nov 14, 2013)

Lycanthrope detector


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2013)

Medusae Venom Collector and Hair Stylist


----------



## Ireth (Nov 14, 2013)

Nargle exterminator


----------



## Sam Evren (Nov 14, 2013)

Ophidian proctologist.


----------



## Scribble (Nov 14, 2013)

Paladin Indulgence Processing Clerk


----------



## Addison (Nov 14, 2013)

Questing Beast Hunter


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Ranger of the North


----------



## Ireth (Nov 15, 2013)

Selkie sealskin protector


----------



## Addison (Nov 15, 2013)

Troll Shader


----------



## Ireth (Nov 15, 2013)

Ugly-stepsister therapist


----------



## Scribble (Nov 15, 2013)

Vampire Orthodontist


----------



## Addison (Nov 15, 2013)

Witch Wart Remover


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Xerxes I's Palanquin Carrier


----------



## ChasingSuns (Feb 4, 2015)

yeti groomer


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 4, 2015)

Zebra Stripe Painter [Black] 2nd Class


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 4, 2015)

Amazon Body Painter [woad blue]


----------



## Ireth (Feb 4, 2015)

Buffadillo herder


----------

